# Meet n' Grease



## Vera (17 Dicembre 2019)

Non conto le volte che ho guardato Grease, fin da quando ero bambina. Danny e Sandy, dopo 41 anni, si sono ritrovati


----------



## danny (17 Dicembre 2019)

Io di Grease avevo pure la versione fotoromanzo, comprata in edicola quando uscì il film.
So quasi tutto a memoria.
Quando era bambina mia figlia cantava Hopelessy Devoted to you, quando ancora non si vergognava di cantare con me facevamo insieme Summer Nights e You're one the one that I want, io cantavo da solo Sandy.
Non so quante volte ho visto il film, di cui possedevo l'LP e le musicassette.
La mia prima auto era ispirata a quella del film.
Ovviamente non essendo una vettura americana, ma una grossa e vecchia Fiat arrugginita, di ispirazione aveva solo tratto le pinne finte e le strisce.
Ricordo la diatriba infinita tra i miei amici se Sandy fosse meglio nella prima versione o nella seconda.
Io all'epoca preferivo la prima, mi sembrava più vera.
I fuseaux di Olivia Newton John furono cuciti praticamente addosso, così che lei dovette trattenersi dal fare la pipì per non so quanto tempo.
Si dice.
Io avevo un amico Rockabilly con la ragazza il cui look era ispirato a Sandy.
Di quel film ci piaceva la spensieratezza e la leggerezza. Era un po' il mondo giovanile ideale, anche se irreale.
Si dice anche che sul set John e Olivia litigassero.
Vederli a distanza di anni, non so, mi dà l'idea del tempo che è trascorso, mi getta addosso un po' di malinconia.
Anche se i loro capelli sono sicuramente tinti, di anni ne son passati tanti. Io ero un bambino.
Ma io sono anche un po' malinconico.


----------



## danny (17 Dicembre 2019)

Dove sarà finito il mio? Su ebay vogliono 50 euro!


----------



## Vera (17 Dicembre 2019)

Non sapevo dell'esistenza del fotoromanzo.
Sicuramente hanno i capelli tinti ma sono sempre due gnocchi


----------



## danny (17 Dicembre 2019)

Ah, questo è vero!
Io avevo la foto di Travolta appesa in cameretta, all'epoca.


----------



## Vera (17 Dicembre 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Ah, questo è vero!
> Io avevo la foto di Travolta appesa in cameretta, all'epoca.


Non quella di Olivia?


----------



## danny (17 Dicembre 2019)

Vera ha detto:


> Non quella di Olivia?


No, avevo undici anni. John Travolta mi sembrava un uomo ideale a cui ispirarsi.
Sandy comunque mi piaceva.
Soprattutto così


----------



## Vera (17 Dicembre 2019)

danny ha detto:


> No, avevo undici anni. John Travolta mi sembrava un uomo ideale a cui ispirarsi.
> Sandy comunque mi piaceva.
> Soprattutto così
> View attachment 8506


Che dolcetta.


----------



## Brunetta (17 Dicembre 2019)

È il film che ha rappresentato l’inizio degli anni ‘80, l’edonismo reganiano, l’esplosione da noi del così detto riflusso che ha trasformato l‘emancipazione femminile in adeguamento alle esigenze del mercato e il la liberazione sessuale femminista in ossequio ai desideri maschili. 
Le canzoni sono molto carine.


----------



## danny (17 Dicembre 2019)

La cosa incredibile è che nessuno si ricorda oggi che ci fu un tristissimo Grease 2 https://www.cinematografo.it/cinedatabase/film/grease-2/15780/
Senza i due protagonisti. Ricordo la mia delusione di fronte a questo sequel: privo del carisma di Travolta e della Newton-John, il film era quasi fastidioso.
Anche loro però a questo film fecero seguire una serie di pellicole che ne appannarono la fama.
Ricordo uno Xanadu, presto finito nel dimenticatoio, e un Urban Cowboy.
Grease, più della Febbre del Sabato Sera, connotò tanto i protagonisti da renderli inadeguati ad altri ruoli.
Per tutti erano Sandy e Danny (bel nome, complimenti).
John Travolta tornò alla fama con Senti chi parla e con Tarantino.
Olivia Newton-Jonh lotta da anni con un tumore al seno. Sembra non sia più curabile.


----------



## Vera (17 Dicembre 2019)

danny ha detto:


> La cosa incredibile è che nessuno si ricorda oggi che ci fu un tristissimo Grease 2 https://www.cinematografo.it/cinedatabase/film/grease-2/15780/
> Senza i due protagonisti. Ricordo la mia delusione di fronte a questo sequel: privo del carisma di Travolta e della Newton-John, il film era quasi fastidioso.
> Anche loro però a questo film fecero seguire una serie di pellicole che ne appannarono la fama.
> Ricordo uno Xanadu, presto finito nel dimenticatoio, e un Urban Cowboy.
> ...


Grease 2 è orribile.


----------



## danny (17 Dicembre 2019)

Caspita, Travolta ha 71 anni!
Portati egregiamente.


----------



## danny (17 Dicembre 2019)

Vera ha detto:


> Grease 2 è orribile.


Anche Grease Live è imbarazzante.


----------



## danny (17 Dicembre 2019)

Io adoro questo ballo finale. E' pura gioia di vivere!


----------



## Brunetta (17 Dicembre 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Io adoro questo ballo finale. E' pura gioia di vivere!


Però sono insopportabilmente vecchi per i ruoli.


----------



## Brunetta (17 Dicembre 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Io adoro questo ballo finale. E' pura gioia di vivere!


La coreografia teatrale e le riprese fisse erano già (volutamente) vecchie all’uscita.


----------



## danny (17 Dicembre 2019)

'mazza Brune', non ti piace niente, però.
Eh...
Li abbiamo adorati tutti o quasi tutti, ci sarà una ragione.
E' pure piaciuto a mia figlia, che l'ha conosciuto quand'era bimba  alla recita scolastica.


----------



## Brunetta (17 Dicembre 2019)

danny ha detto:


> 'mazza Brune', non ti piace niente, però.
> Eh...
> Li abbiamo adorati tutti o quasi tutti, ci sarà una ragione.
> E' pure piaciuto a mia figlia, che l'ha conosciuto quand'era bimba  alla recita scolastica.


Grease non mi è mai piaciuto.
Comunque quella era una critica (non in senso di demolizione, ma in senso di analisi) tecnica.


----------



## Vera (17 Dicembre 2019)

Non mi toccate Grease che m'avveleno


----------



## Brunetta (17 Dicembre 2019)

Vera ha detto:


> Non mi toccate Grease che m'avveleno


Pensa che c’è chi critica Star Wars


----------



## Vera (17 Dicembre 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Pensa che c’è chi critica Star Wars


Proprio domani esce L'ascesa di Skywalker.


----------



## Brunetta (17 Dicembre 2019)

Vera ha detto:


> Proprio domani esce L'ascesa di Skywalker.


Ti pare che non so che esce l’ULTIMO?


----------



## perplesso (17 Dicembre 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> È il film che ha rappresentato l’inizio degli anni ‘80, l’edonismo reganiano, l’esplosione da noi del così detto riflusso che ha trasformato l‘emancipazione femminile in adeguamento alle esigenze del mercato e il la liberazione sessuale femminista in ossequio ai desideri maschili.
> Le canzoni sono molto carine.


è un film del 1978.  mancano 3 anni a Reagan.

l'ossequio al desiderio maschile in Grease ce lo puoi vedere solo dopo una damigiana di grappa, ma di quella scabeccia


probabilmente ti confondi con Saranno Famosi


----------



## Vera (17 Dicembre 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ti pare che non so che esce l’ULTIMO?


Non piangere. Poteva andare peggio. Pensa se eri morta prima di poterlo guardare


----------



## danny (17 Dicembre 2019)

Dal film Grease trae origine anche il termine Mooning.
Lascio a voi scoprire perché.


----------



## Brunetta (17 Dicembre 2019)

perplesso ha detto:


> è un film del 1978.  mancano 3 anni a Reagan.
> 
> l'ossequio al desiderio maschile in Grease ce lo puoi vedere solo dopo una damigiana di grappa, ma di quella scabeccia
> 
> ...


So quello che ho scritto. Infatti l’ho visto come inizio. I cambiamenti culturali non avvengono in date precise.


----------



## Brunetta (17 Dicembre 2019)

Vera ha detto:


> Non piangere. Poteva andare peggio. Pensa se eri morta prima di poterlo guardare


----------



## perplesso (17 Dicembre 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> So quello che ho scritto. Infatti l’ho visto come inizio. I cambiamenti culturali non avvengono in date precise.


che tu sappia quello che scrivi è opinabile.   resta il fatto che la tua critica è molto più aderente a Saranno Famosi, che, essendo del 1980, è molto più agilmente sostenibile come inizio di un mutamento culturale.


----------



## danny (17 Dicembre 2019)

perplesso ha detto:


> che tu sappia quello che scrivi è opinabile.   resta il fatto che la tua critica è molto più aderente a Saranno Famosi, che, essendo del 1980, è molto più agilmente sostenibile come inizio di un mutamento culturale.


Non toccatemi Fame.


----------



## Vera (17 Dicembre 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Dal film Grease trae origine anche il termine Mooning.
> Lascio a voi scoprire perché.


Io mi esonero. Lo so a memoria.
(Tu non avresti problemi )


----------



## danny (17 Dicembre 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> So quello che ho scritto. Infatti l’ho visto come inizio. I cambiamenti culturali non avvengono in date precise.


E' un film leggero, allegro, divertente, come solo un musical può essere, senza alcuna voglia di essere politically correct o dare alcun indirizzo (come un Hairspray per esempio si riprometteva di fare, anche con John Travolta agganciandosi a un film di John Waters), adatto ad essere apprezzato e piacere entusiasmando più generazioni e tutte le età.
A suo modo geniale, realizzato bene, con un cast memorabile, semplice nella sceneggiatura, quasi fiabesca (un po' di Cenerentola c'è) e molto anni '50, sull'onda di un riflusso di un'epoca che voleva lasciarsi alle spalle tutte le contraddizioni degli anni 60 e 70.
Ma non è un difetto, anzi.


----------



## Brunetta (17 Dicembre 2019)

danny ha detto:


> E' un film leggero, allegro, divertente, come solo un musical può essere, senza alcuna voglia di essere politically correct o dare alcun indirizzo (come un Hairspray per esempio si riprometteva di fare, anche con John Travolta agganciandosi a un film di John Waters), adatto ad essere apprezzato e piacere entusiasmando più generazioni e tutte le età.
> A suo modo geniale, realizzato bene, con un cast memorabile, semplice nella sceneggiatura, quasi fiabesca (un po' di Cenerentola c'è) e molto anni '50, *sull'onda di un riflusso di un'epoca che voleva lasciarsi alle spalle tutte le contraddizioni degli anni 60 e 70.*
> Ma non è un difetto, anzi.


Appunto.


----------



## danny (17 Dicembre 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Appunto.


Sì, ma è una cosa positiva. Gli anni 50 sono l'età dell'Eden per gli USA, esattamente come l'età della gioventù rappresentata nel film.
Era un film pulito, sui sentimenti, senza guerra o droghe, senza morti, senza paura.
Divertimento, amore, sesso, belle auto, sogni, amicizia, fiducia nel futuro. Tutto quello che le persone vogliono dalla vita.
Ma non è il film a influenzare le persone, era proprio il momento culturale che non ne poteva più di quelli degli anni precedenti.
Tieni conto che quando ero ragazzo io gli hippy, i capelli lunghi, le droghe sintetiche e tutti i modelli culturali di chi aveva 15 anni più di noi erano percepiti come obsoleti, ormai sconfitti dall'evidenza.
Nel 1977 già Travolta in Saturday Night Fever aveva mostrato il mondo delle discoteche, che nascevano proprio in quegli anni.
E che sono praticamente morte, o più che altro rarefatte, ai tempi nostri.
Oggi i ragazzi rimpiangono in tanti casi gli anni '80 e 90.
Che guarda caso rimpiangevano i 50.
E non è difficile comprendere perché.


----------



## Brunetta (17 Dicembre 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Sì, ma è una cosa positiva. Gli anni 50 sono l'età dell'Eden per gli USA, esattamente come l'età della gioventù rappresentata nel film.
> Era un film pulito, sui sentimenti, senza guerra o droghe, senza morti, senza paura.
> Divertimento, amore, sesso, belle auto, sogni, amicizia, fiducia nel futuro. Tutto quello che le persone vogliono dalla vita.
> Ma non è il film a influenzare le persone, era proprio il momento culturale che non ne poteva più di quelli degli anni precedenti.
> ...


Negli anni cinquanta c’era la guerra di Corea, la guerra fredda portava in America a esercitazioni anti atomiche, in Europa basterebbe pensare alla invasione dell’Ungheria, Frank Sinatra aveva rappresentato il problema dell’eroina ne L’uomo dal braccio d’oro, West Side Story (che musical!) aveva raccontato gli scontri tra etnie e la difficile integrazione degli immigrati e la problematica liberazione delle donne immigrate, vi era la stata la Mistica della femminilità, come l’avrebbe poi definita Betty Friedan, per riportare le donne a casa, gli anni ‘50 come età dell’oro sono stati costruiti a posteriori, proprio anche attraverso le fiction, tra le quali Happy days e Grease. Così come ora si costruisce una mitologia degli orribili anni ‘80.
Ma Grease è solo un musical con belle canzoni e un bel balletto finale.


----------



## danny (17 Dicembre 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma Grease è solo un musical con belle canzoni e un bel balletto finale.


Abbiamo capito che non ti piace, però Grease è solo uno dei tanti film che uscirono in quegli anni, come Il cacciatore, Incontri ravvicinati del Terzo Tipo, Apocalypse now, Guerre Stellari e tanti altri che ebbero meno successo.
Piacque e piace perché la gente al cinema ha anche voglia di divertirsi e sognare.
Il che è solo positivo, per me.
E Grease ha regalato a tante persone divertimento e allegria in tanti decenni.
Mica poco.


----------



## perplesso (17 Dicembre 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Negli anni cinquanta c’era la guerra di Corea, la guerra fredda portava in America a esercitazioni anti atomiche, in Europa basterebbe pensare alla invasione dell’Ungheria, Frank Sinatra aveva rappresentato il problema dell’eroina ne L’uomo dal braccio d’oro, West Side Story (che musical!) aveva raccontato gli scontri tra etnie e la difficile integrazione degli immigrati e la problematica liberazione delle donne immigrate, vi era la stata la Mistica della femminilità, come l’avrebbe poi definita Betty Friedan, per riportare le donne a casa, gli anni ‘50 come età dell’oro sono stati costruiti a posteriori, proprio anche attraverso le fiction, tra le quali Happy days e Grease. Così come ora si costruisce una mitologia degli orribili anni ‘80.
> Ma Grease è solo un musical con belle canzoni e un bel balletto finale.


pari na perdente che rosica ancora pensando a quando doveva spareggiare col Campobasso per non finire in C, mentre la Roma vinceva lo scudetto o qualche Coppa Italia.

se parliamo degli USA, di decenni senza guerre ce ne sono stati pochi.    la guerra fredda c'era anche negli anni '60-'70. anzi la crisi dei missili che ha fatto mettere le lancette dell'orologio a meno di un minuto alla mezzanotte era proprio quando c'era il tuo amico JFK.

gli anni '50 come qualsiasi altra epoca ha avuto anche i suoi momenti meno brillanti, ma rispetto a quello che è venuto dopo, è davvero un momento aureo della storia non solo USA.   semmai, la colpa poteva essere proprio di non aver capito di star allevando le serpi in seno


----------



## Brunetta (17 Dicembre 2019)

perplesso ha detto:


> pari na perdente che rosica ancora pensando a quando doveva spareggiare col Campobasso per non finire in C, mentre la Roma vinceva lo scudetto o qualche Coppa Italia.
> 
> se parliamo degli USA, di decenni senza guerre ce ne sono stati pochi.    la guerra fredda c'era anche negli anni '60-'70. anzi la crisi dei missili che ha fatto mettere le lancette dell'orologio a meno di un minuto alla mezzanotte era proprio quando c'era il tuo amico JFK.
> 
> gli anni '50 come qualsiasi altra epoca ha avuto anche i suoi momenti meno brillanti, ma rispetto a quello che è venuto dopo, è davvero un momento aureo della storia non solo USA.   semmai, la colpa poteva essere proprio di non aver capito di star allevando le serpi in seno


----------



## danny (17 Dicembre 2019)

A me sembra di essere a quelle feste delle medie dove tutti ballano e limonano, poi qualcuno decide che la musica è troppo alta e spegne lo stereo.
Era un thread leggero....


----------



## perplesso (17 Dicembre 2019)

danny ha detto:


> A me sembra di essere a quelle feste delle medie dove tutti ballano e limonano, poi qualcuno decide che la musica è troppo alta e spegne lo stereo.
> Era un thread leggero....


mica è la prima volta


----------



## Brunetta (17 Dicembre 2019)

perplesso ha detto:


> pari na perdente che rosica ancora pensando a quando doveva spareggiare col Campobasso per non finire in C, mentre la Roma vinceva lo scudetto o qualche Coppa Italia.
> 
> se parliamo degli USA, di decenni senza guerre ce ne sono stati pochi.    la guerra fredda c'era anche negli anni '60-'70. anzi la crisi dei missili che ha fatto mettere le lancette dell'orologio a meno di un minuto alla mezzanotte era proprio quando c'era il tuo amico JFK.
> 
> gli anni '50 come qualsiasi altra epoca ha avuto anche i suoi momenti meno brillanti, ma rispetto a quello che è venuto dopo, è davvero un momento aureo della storia non solo USA.   semmai, la colpa poteva essere proprio di non aver capito di star allevando le serpi in seno


Ho solo risposto a Danny che parlava di happy days... non ho parlato di meglio o peggio.
Invece gli anni ottanta sono stati un disastro che non abbiamo finito di pagare.
Ma le valutazioni storiche esulano dallo spazio del forum.


----------



## Lostris (17 Dicembre 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ho solo risposto a Danny che parlava di happy days... non ho parlato di meglio o peggio.
> *Invece gli anni ottanta sono stati un disastro* che non abbiamo finito di pagare.
> Ma le valutazioni storiche esulano dallo spazio del forum.


No che non è vero!

Sono nata io!!


----------



## perplesso (17 Dicembre 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ho solo risposto a Danny che parlava di happy days... non ho parlato di meglio o peggio.
> Invece gli anni ottanta sono stati un disastro che non abbiamo finito di pagare.
> Ma le valutazioni storiche esulano dallo spazio del forum.


gli anni '80 sono stati la naturale reazione termodinamica ai disastri degli anni '60-'70 che infatti stiamo ancora pagando.

il tema del forum è il tradimento.   non si tradisce solo se ti beccano a far pompini in sala fotcopiatrici nella pausa pranzo.

si tradisce anche e soprattutto quando ti fai passare per quello che non sei.   e non possiamo escludere che qualcuno si possa innamorare di qualcun altro/a anche basandosi sulle idee che si hanno a 360 gradi.   quindi alla fine tutto è in tema.  entro certi limiti, s'intende


----------



## Minerva (17 Dicembre 2019)

scusate..io impazzisco per questo ...che sarà un pezzo da museo ma è fantasmagorico ancora oggi


----------



## Vera (17 Dicembre 2019)

Alla fine ci sono sempre stati pareri contrastanti su Grease. C'è chi lo trova troppo sessista, chi troppo femminista. Chi critica i protagonisti, troppo adulti per impersonare dei liceali. Chi lo vede troppo lontano dalla realtà di quel periodo.
Grease è solo un film che ha voluto trasmettere allegria e leggerezza prendendo un po' in giro gli anni '50. Si mettevano il gel e facevano i bulletti con le loro macchine sgangherate ed i giubbotti di pelle per giocare a fare i duri.
In fondo erano ragazzi come tutti, con un bagaglio di amicizie e d'amore, pronti a crescere.
Ci sono le ragazze romantiche e sognatrici da una parte, i ragazzi collezionisti di ragazze  interessati al sesso dall'altro. 
Quelli che vogliono farsi accettare per quello che sono e quelli che vogliono mostrarsi diversi da quelli che in realtà sono. Essere e apparire.
Danny arriva a voler cambiare per conquistare Sandy e lei fa la stessa cosa.
Tempo fa, Grease, è stato un mio saggio di fine anno ed una bambina di 3 anni, vestita da Pink Lady mi ha detto che avrebbe voluto vivere in quegli anni perché si ballava e si cantava sempre, però senza gonna. Doveva fare pipì e le dava da fare

Comunque concordo con @Lostris. Gli anni '80 sono stati un disastro ad eccezione della nostra nascita


----------



## danny (17 Dicembre 2019)

Minerva ha detto:


> scusate..io impazzisco per questo ...che sarà un pezzo da museo ma è fantasmagorico ancora oggi


Un altro dei miei preferiti.


----------



## danny (17 Dicembre 2019)

Lostris ha detto:


> No che non è vero!
> 
> Sono nata io!!


Gli anni 80 non erano né meglio né peggio di oggi.
Io ero solo più giovane.
Si andava in pensione con 35 anni di età, c'erano più bambini, le case costavano meno e si trovava più facilmente lavoro.
E mio padre mi dice anche che c'erano più pesci nei fiumi.
Poi la musica era figa.
La fine dell'innocenza è arrivata con l'orribile concerto di Waters per la caduta del muro.


----------



## abebe (17 Dicembre 2019)

Minerva ha detto:


> scusate..io impazzisco per questo ...che sarà un pezzo da museo ma è fantasmagorico ancora oggi


Che dici, si nota che mi piace...? 

Anche se qua dentro... mi sento tanto Brad... 

Però dai: alla fine lui si diverte e anche parecchio!


----------



## stany (17 Dicembre 2019)

danny ha detto:


> No, avevo undici anni. John Travolta mi sembrava un uomo ideale a cui ispirarsi.
> Sandy comunque mi piaceva.
> Soprattutto così
> View attachment 8506


Io ne avevo il doppio, ma non sono mai riuscito a vedere tutto il film ; e Travolta mi piace come attore (più oggi che ieri), e Olivia era una gnocca da paura , naturalmente.


----------



## Vera (17 Dicembre 2019)

abebe ha detto:


> Che dici, si nota che mi piace...?
> 
> Anche qua dentro... mi sento tanto Brad...
> 
> Però dai: alla fine lui si diverte e anche parecchio!


Come mai, qua dentro, ti sento Brad? Per la tua cotta per Pincopallino?


----------



## abebe (17 Dicembre 2019)

Vera ha detto:


> Come mai, qua dentro, ti sento Brad? Per la tua cotta per Pincopallino?


Anche se più che come Rocky tendo o, al limite, Frank-N-Further, tendo a immaginarmelo più come Riff Raff


----------



## Minerva (17 Dicembre 2019)

olivia è una tosta che combatte il cancro per la terza volta con la forza che l'ha sempre contraddistinta, un'artista fin da quando era bambina .e pure travolta ha una gran carriera alle spalle
anche qui è strepitoso


----------



## stany (17 Dicembre 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Gli anni 80 non erano né meglio né peggio di oggi.
> Io ero solo più giovane.
> Si andava in pensione con 35 anni di età, c'erano più bambini, le case costavano meno e si trovava più facilmente lavoro.
> E mio padre mi dice anche che c'erano più pesci nei fiumi.
> ...


La caduta del muro....quello fu l'inizio della fine...Da noi era già partita nel luglio del 1981, quando divenne effettivo il divorzio tra Bankitalia e Tesoro, voluto dai buonanima di Andreatta e Ciampi. Dopo niente fu come prima; la manovra fu prodromica alla disastrosa entrata nell'euro ed alla dipendenza dalla BCE,dalla quale acquistiamo il credito per poter vendere il nostro debito pubblico (circa il 25% in mani straniere)  che ci costa 80 miliardi all'anno solo di interessi (del resto i cinesi hanno in mano il 40% di quello americano).
Insomma,le cose non sono per noi italiani oggi come erano alla fine dei settanta,che vedevano affacciarsi gli ottanta con la marcia dei quarantamila e l'introduzione della robotica nell'industria , la chiusura dei negozi con l'avvento dei supermercati; ma nemmeno per gli americani lo erano la fine dei settanta paragonati ai trent'anni prima in cui era ambientato il film. Sarebbero dovuti passare per gli omicidi dei Kennedy,di M.Luther King,Malcolm X, dello sfacelo del Vietnam , ma anche dal primato nelle esplorazioni umane della luna e dei successivi fallimenti economici nella ricerca spaziale;  eventi che avrebbero sepolto quell'ottimismo insulso da primi della classe che si ritenevano  gli alfieri portatori di democrazia e di valori da "esportare" con le invasioni di aree geografiche distanti  migliaia di miglia , già l'anno successivo all'abbattimento "del muro".  La Cina e l'india non rappresentavano un pericolo e l'orso sovietico era marginalizzato nelle proprie beghe evolutive (o involutive) che scongiurarono però una sanguinosa guerra civile .
Eh sì...si stava meglio ,però relativamente alle esigenze commerciali che ci hanno inculcato  negli ultimi vent'anni come soggetti destinatari considerarti "clienti" ,utilizzatori ,cavie che girano nella ruota della pubblicità che tutto permea e condiziona.
Quarant'anni fa ti schedavano per l'appartenenza politica, oggi ti "profilano" a seconda delle tue preferenze commerciali ; siamo gestiti dagli algoritmi.


----------



## Brunetta (18 Dicembre 2019)

Lostris ha detto:


> No che non è vero!
> 
> Sono nata io!!


Infatti i nati negli anni ottanta sono carini (teneri) e coccolosi e ci sono capitati, mica sono responsabili.


----------



## danny (18 Dicembre 2019)

La vita è una ruota che gira
(cit. Mia nonna)


----------



## danny (18 Dicembre 2019)




----------



## Vera (18 Dicembre 2019)

@danny ma la vuoi finire con questa musica di merda?


----------



## danny (18 Dicembre 2019)

Ma se ho appena iniziato...


----------



## feather (18 Dicembre 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Si andava in pensione con 35 anni di età, c'erano più bambini, le case costavano meno e si trovava più facilmente lavoro.
> E mio padre mi dice anche che c'erano più pesci nei fiumi.


Si viveva al di sopra delle possibilità, e infatti ora è arrivato il conto da pagare. Anche per i pesci evidentemente.


----------



## danny (18 Dicembre 2019)

feather ha detto:


> *Si viveva al di sopra delle possibilità*, e infatti ora è arrivato il conto da pagare. Anche per i pesci evidentemente.


Non sono d'accordo, ma non è il thread dove discuterne.
Qui invece cito un'altra tragedia che sta per abbattersi su di noi. La versione telefilm di Grease. Tremo all'idea dell'accostamento di questo prodotto al mito. A quando una versione reality per la tv di Star Wars?








						“Grease”, in arrivo la serie tv spin-off ambientata alla Rydell...
					

Gli studenti della Rydell High School stanno per arrivare sul piccolo schermo! Sei mesi fa vi avevamo annunciato il prequel “Summer Lovin”, oggi la HBO Max (la piattaforma video on demand che partirà nel 2020 e che sarà gestita da HBO) ha ordinato “Grease:... #AaronTveit #Broadway #BroadwayBound




					www.dancehallnews.it


----------



## Brunetta (18 Dicembre 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Non sono d'accordo, ma non è il thread dove discuterne.
> Qui invece cito un'altra tragedia che sta per abbattersi su di noi. La versione telefilm di Grease. Tremo all'idea dell'accostamento di questo prodotto al mito. A quando una *versione reality per la tv di Star Wars*?
> 
> 
> ...


La fa da anni la De Filippi con C’è posta per te.
”Sono io tuo padre!” “Noooo”


----------

